# A recent news story about someone who owed money...



## Marc_LFD (Sep 22, 2022)

So he owed money to that guy and the "best" solution he came up with was killing him and his kid.  I've read stories similar to this, but instead it was about inheritances (this is something I'm not looking forward to, honestly). Money really brings the worst out in people.

P.S. For a while now I've been listening to Dave Ramsey and it made me rethink about my money, my financial situation, and my future.. It kind of changed me already for the better. I just wish that father had made better decisions in life too because he and his child are now "gone."


----------

